# email program imap browsing



## BlueCoder2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Which email clients are there (text or gui) that won't permanently download email locally?

I can live with index files but I don't want the email program to keep copies of all email or all email that I have read.  I just want to be able to browse my email remotely like one can from webmail. I.e., no network connection then I can't read mail...

Thanks


----------



## varda (Nov 29, 2011)

You can try mutt or alpine.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2011)

Any mailclient that supports IMAP is able to do this. With POP3 email is always downloaded, with IMAP it stays on the server. Needless to say but your server obviously has to support IMAP too.


----------

